# طلب خاص



## استفانوس (11 نوفمبر 2005)

اني في حاجة لصلاة
فأطلب من كل الآخوة ان يرفعو صلاة من اجل الضيقة التي امر فيها
ايماني ان الرب يسمع ويستجيب
لكم كل الشكر سلفا


----------



## ميرنا (11 نوفمبر 2005)

ربنا معاك يا فريد ويقويك فى ضيقتك دى ويعديها على خير 


متخفش ربنا بيقولك ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى


----------



## Coptic Man (11 نوفمبر 2005)

*ربنا معاك يا استاذ فريد 

وتخرج من الضيقة وانتا اقوي منها 

وثق اني ربنا يسوع معاك وواقف جنبك بيسندك بذراعيه ثق في محبته 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويحميك*


----------



## الرفاعي (11 نوفمبر 2005)

الله إكون في عونك أخ فريد


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2005)

نرفع صلاتنا باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد فاسمع و استجيب يارب من اجل ابنك حبيبك الي محتاجلك طالبين باسم المسيح ان تكسر كل القيود


----------



## استفانوس (12 نوفمبر 2005)

*امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*


----------



## nady samy (23 نوفمبر 2005)

رجاء محبة يا اخواتي ارجو الصلاة من اجلي انا الحاطي فانا امر بظروف صعبة جدا جدا ارجو الصلاة من اجلي اخوكم في المسيح نادي سامي ارجو الصلاة ارجوكم


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2005)

ربنا معاك يا نادى وتتطلع من الظروف دى بقوه رب المجد وثق تماما انى ربنا مش هيسيبك لو نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم ربنا معاك 

ربنا بيحبك


----------



## استفانوس (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*باسم الفادي
اصلي ان يرفع عنك كل ضيق والم
وان يحول حزنك الى فرح
وتعبك الى راحة
ومرضك الى عافية
وتجربتك الى اختبار عظيم
تمجد فيه اسم من داعك من الظلمة اللى النور
باسم يسوع
اسالك ايهاالآب ان تجعل سور نار حول اخونا نادي
وتجعل بركتك عليه
واعطيه لسان وقلب وفكر يمجد اسمك القدوس
نعم يارب
في كل شي يعظم انتصارنا بك
لانك فادينا
ومحيينا
وبالسماء مسجل اسامينا
لك المجد
لانك سمعت واستجبت
امين*


----------



## استفانوس (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*تشجع
لانه قال
لااهملك ولا اتركك
نحن معك*


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الرب معك 
اخى فريد 
واخى سامى

جملة جميلة جداجدا

لا تخف لانى معك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

الرب معكم كلكم


----------

